

Cells - A dataflow extension to CLOS - jefffoster
http://common-lisp.net/project/cells/

======
johnaspden
Looks cool, I tried to install it under ubuntu and got the error (SB-
KERNEL:ASSERT-ERROR (STRING-EQUAL ASDF-INSTALL::URL "<http://> :END1 7)

Full procedure if anyone's interested is:

sudo apt-get install sbcl sbcl-asdf

$ rlwrap sbcl This is SBCL 1.0.29.11.debian, an implementation of ANSI Common
Lisp. More information about SBCL is available at
<[http://www.sbcl.org/>](http://www.sbcl.org/>).

SBCL is free software, provided as is, with absolutely no warranty. It is
mostly in the public domain; some portions are provided under BSD-style
licenses. See the CREDITS and COPYING files in the distribution for more
information. * (require 'asdf)

NIL * (require 'asdf-install)

; loading system definition from ; /usr/lib/sbcl/sb-bsd-sockets/sb-bsd-
sockets.asd into #<PACKAGE "ASDF0"> ; registering #<SYSTEM SB-BSD-SOCKETS
{AD248A1}> as SB-BSD-SOCKETS ; registering #<SYSTEM SB-BSD-SOCKETS-TESTS
{AE975D9}> as SB-BSD-SOCKETS-TESTS ("SB-BSD-SOCKETS" "ASDF-INSTALL") * (asdf-
install:install :cells) Install where? 1) System-wide install: System in
/usr/lib/sbcl/site-systems/ Files in /usr/lib/sbcl/site/ 2) Personal
installation: System in /home/john/.sbcl/systems/ Files in
/home/john/.sbcl/site/ \--> 2

debugger invoked on a SIMPLE-ERROR in thread #<THREAD "initial thread" RUNNING
{AA5E589}>: The assertion (STRING-EQUAL ASDF-INSTALL::URL "<http://> :END1 7)
failed.

Type HELP for debugger help, or (SB-EXT:QUIT) to exit from SBCL.

restarts (invokable by number or by possibly-abbreviated name):

~~~
udzinari
use Quicklisp[1] for installing/management of libraries, it works across
platforms and implementations.

[1] <http://www.quicklisp.org/beta/>

~~~
zachbeane
Cells isn't in this month's Quicklisp because it didn't build for me. Kenny
fixed it a few days later and it should be in December's edition.

------
stefano
The new homepage is here: <https://github.com/kennytilton/cells/wiki>

------
gcv
Shameless plug: I wrote something similar for Clojure.
<https://github.com/gcv/dgraph>

~~~
dkersten
Thats cool! I love Clojure and I love dataflow :) Just wondering how this
compares to the dataflow library in clojure-contrib?

~~~
gcv
clojure.contrib.dataflow uses refs and works with side-effects on node cells.
dgraph is (mostly) purely functional and its dependency graphs are persistent
data structures, just like Clojure maps and vectors. I wrote dgraph
specifically because I wanted those semantics.

~~~
dkersten
Thanks!

Thats really awesome. That certainly makes it fit better with the rest of
clojure than clojure.contrib.dataflow does. I'll probably end up using your
library, it looks really good. Thanks for sharing.

------
jacabado
<http://ycombinator.com/ideas.html> #22 then
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=429477> (Ask HN: What can't you do in
Excel?) then <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=897701> (Ask HN: who will
buy PG's startup idea #22?)

I would love to work in this. In Lisp.

------
grayrest
In Python:

<http://pycells.pdxcb.net/>

As I mentioned in the Python spreadsheet thread (where I'm assuming this was
found), this package has worked for everything I've tried to do with it but I
do not believe it's maintained.

Does anybody know of something similar for Javascript? A cells implementation
would be preferred, but a spreadsheet engine will do.

~~~
dkersten
I'm not familiar with Cells or Pycells. Do you have any idea how this compares
with Phillip Ebys Trellis[1] library?

[1] <http://pypi.python.org/pypi/Trellis/0.7a2>

~~~
grayrest
From the linked page:

> Other Python libraries exist which attempt to do similar things, of course;
> PyCells and Cellulose are two. However, only the Trellis supports fully
> circular rules (like the temperature conversion example above), and intra-
> pulse write conflict detection. The Trellis also uses less memory for each
> cell (rule/value object), and offers many other features that either PyCells
> or Cellulose lack.

I believe PJE was the mentor for PyCells and Trellis is PJE's take on the
problem. I was following PyCells from its announcement since it seemed useful
and if PJE isn't the mentor, he was heavily consulted.

------
poorLisp
When I clicked to download the source, there was an error. Is funny that
common-lisp.net use python, and use it with errors.

Just click on [http://common-lisp.net/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/cell-
cultures/?cv...](http://common-lisp.net/cgi-bin/viewcvs.cgi/cell-
cultures/?cvsroot=cells)

